
Using Old Cellphones to Listen for Illegal Loggers - atlasunshrugged
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/15/climate/indonesia-logging-deforestation.html
======
atlasunshrugged
Another article without a paywall but from some time ago

[https://nexusmedianews.com/this-engineer-is-using-old-
cell-p...](https://nexusmedianews.com/this-engineer-is-using-old-cell-phones-
to-stop-illegal-logging-785a7acb3c1f)

